# Got the MrRpm drop in cams and Fuel monster installed on my 1K



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Well I finally got the MrRpm drop in cams and fuel monster installed. I also spent some time tinkering with the fuel monster getting a good tune. Take a look at the graph below, the differences between cylinders was more than I expected. Rpm cams not only give my trail rig the nasty lope I wanted, but they make great power in the SOP meter throughout the RPM range. Wheelies are even easier than they were previous to the RPM/Fuel monster install. Data logging in the FM with autotune is also great to find clutching issues, shiftout, overrev etc. Plus you can see exactly what your AFR is all the time. Pretty impressive! My shiftout was 7050 prior to these being installed. Without any clutch tinkering, just a tune I was at 7400ish shiftout. Both are great products!

A few idle videos. I can tell you these videos don't do it justice. This thing just sounds nasty. I'm beyond happy with both products. If I had to do it over again I'd change nothing....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoqPDzTpWmg

99% tuned out here. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IsKgbg-03A
Fuel monster target AFR


Cylinder 2


Cylinder 1


----------



## jrpro130

SO MUCH WANT! I love your bike man!

How hard was the install? This is something I've been looking into, I'm about due for my major service before the riding season so it would be awesome to drop in some cams while I'm adjusting the valves and doing all the oil, checking everything else out... but dang...that is sexy.

Also, how much did you have to tune with the cams? I'm running muzzy digituner so nothing too crazy on adjustments


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Well I was running out of time with work and everything so I had Russel Coker install the cams for me. I took him the bike with the exhaust off from when I was installing the 02 bungs and the plastics off. He just pulled the valve covers and put them in for me while I was at work for the week. I did everything else. With MrRpm cams they use the old style sprockets so you don't have to worry about getting the canam timing tool like you do with the other cams. I'd say if you have the covers off adjusting valves it would be a very easy job. 

Here is a video John cannon made which shows you exactly what you need to do. But with these there is no clearancing needed they just drop in.






And thanks man! I LOVE it.


----------



## Polaris425

that sounds SICK


----------



## jrpro130

Seems pretty simple!


----------



## Swamp hunter

Friggin awesome!
Enjoy and keep us posted.
Swamp


----------

